# Slick drywall finish?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Quick question people. I have customer who is getting her friend to do the finish on the drywall. She asked me how much to do a level 4/5 finish but she is going to go for texture as I will replace all the drywall as it has wallpaper on it currently and texture guy is going to take wallpaper down then do his stuff but he also says he. Can do a slick finish? I have never heard of this term slick as a term for plastering. What does it mean and what's involved as he says he can do smooth walls much cheaper than textured yet I have always found it to be much cheaper to texture.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe slick is easier for him? Maybe walls arent in too bad a shape and texturing would be more work. Wallpaper takeout can cause some damage so I would be more concerned with blistering and gouging. Maybe recommend that after repairs a primer should be applied to doublecheck work and repair quality. The taper guy should be OK with that, most guys come check before finish paint anyways. I maybe read ur post wrong or there were some typing errors


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Slick finish= Level 5 in my neck of the woods BC. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Only times I can find a slick finish as a term is under smooth troweled plaster. Not ever seen any guys in this area even be good enough to do smooth plaster but it's def more skilled than texture and much more expensive from previous experience. Hate to tell her to go for it and it's nothing like I'm thinking.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Yep, slick is ******* for level 5.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

BrandConst said:


> Yep, slick is ******* for level 5.


:laughing:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

What is 4/5 ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

iDAHOchris said:


> What is 4/5 ?


Just 4 or 5 as customer ain't picked out wall paints yet. Level 4 would work but I'm unsure yet.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Smooth/slick is always better. 

Textureing is overrated......Easy way out........Just texture it.

When the guy said ''slick it out'' He may have just meant ''make it smooth.

If your skimming walls anyway the cost to slick it ''*MAY*'' be equal in ''*SOME*'' cases.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

some people do like texture


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> some people do like texture


That is my favorite texture. It is very big around here for new construction. 

What do _you_ guys call that texture Chris? We call it Sante Fe.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Sun Valley Smooth is what we have called it for 20 plus years. Ive heard people around here call it Santa Fe as well. Some call it imperfect smooth or say plasterlook. Thank You


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

When dealing with finishes around these parts and I'm talking blueboard and plaster. Smooth is called skim coat. Rough finish is unsmoothed with a few trowel marks and gritty appearance. All Sheetrock I've dealt with is just taping and muding joints.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> some people do like texture


Yes, you're right. I did'nt mean it that way. 

Nice looking texture. :thumbsup:


----------

